# ORH - ORH Limited



## Robroy (28 February 2007)

The Speculator column, in The Bulletin magazine published today, gives a particularly strong write-up on ORH (Orient Resource Holdings).

The company is an unheard-of corrosion-prevention specialist which has made an entry into the China market – tying up several multi-million dollar contracts there to protect industrial plants, ports, etc from corrosion.

ORH is thus beautifully leveraged to the commodities-fulled Chinese economic expansion IMO.

It will turn its first profit this financial year, but one expects that will be the start of a very long story.

Interestingly, institutions such as Credit Suisse (14%) and ABN Amro (5%) have now loaded up on the shares of this cheapie.

Going by yesterday’s action, where the price spiked to .165 before closing at .15, general investors are now climbing aboard fast – tho the beauty of ORH is that it’s still low-priced.


----------



## Robroy (28 February 2007)

*ORH - One of the few not to fall today*

Opening and closing at .15, ORH was one of the few not to fall on the ASX today.

Personally, after today’s big downturn day, I’d expect the Speculator write-up to kick in for the rest of the week – to say nothing of the company’s underlying strength and excellent Chinese prospects – and its rise off 9c to continue.

Today’s huge volume indicates to me that (dumb) sellers were panicking out needlessly because of the market downturn – it didn’t affect ORH at all! – and (smart) buyers were seeing a nice opportunity to buy in.


----------



## Robroy (28 February 2007)

*ORH - one of the few not to fall today*

In case anyone is concerned that even The Speculator's stocks couldn't make money amid declines like today's, I've done an analysis of the 6 Speculator recommendations during last year's savage correction phase beginning in May and bottoming in June.

5 out of 6 would have made between 6% and 10% in the ten days after publication.

Of the sixth, you would have sold two-thirds of a $20,000 parcel at a 6% gain, and been stuck for a while with the rest. This is your worst case scenario in your worst stock.

This was during a prolonged and vicious correction, remember - not just one down day.

And some of the above were just "recommendations", not buy recommendations. ORH is a strong "buy recommendation".

And of course most of the above went on to make considerably more profit than that longer-term, as The Speculator's 194% portfolio gain in 2006 demonstrates.

If you want to look them up, the abovementioned stocks were HEG, RDR (twice), DLS, ADU & AMU.

It's also notable that the write-up on ORH is more positive than the average - as are the fundamentals of the company IMO.


----------



## Robroy (4 April 2007)

*ORH - The Speculator's pick today*

ORH is David Haselhurt's pick this week in today's Bulletin magazine.

Haselhurst points out that ORH's already pleasing forecasts could be dwarfed this year as it expands into a huge harbour-dredging project in China.

These negotiations (with the China Harbour Engineering Company - one of the largest construction companies in the world) "should" soon be announced.


----------

